# Too many legendaries?



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, Ive heard of people that whine about too many legendaries so why not make a thread.
Do you think there is too many legendary Pokemon? I don't think so. I love legendaries... Also it would suck for newer players to find out that their game had no 'special' Pokemon unlike the games before. So newer players may not be able to get any legendaries without wifi...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't think there's too many. Afterall, in our world there are many stories about legends.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

A big, fat yes. 34 Legendarys total. Way overboard. But the move sets are awsome. Who knew Gritina could leard Psycic?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

Before the 4th generation, no. With the 4th generation? Yes...


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Correction, there are thirty-_five_ legendaries.

1. Articuno
2. Zapdos
3. Moltres
4. Mewtwo
5. Mew

6. Raikou
7. Entei
8. Suicune
9. LUGIA~
10. Ho-Oh
11. Celebi

12. Regirock
13. Regice
14. Registeel
15. Latias
16. Latios
17. Kyogre
18. Groudon
19. Rayquaza
20. Jirachi
21. Deoxys

22. Uxie
23. Mesprit
24. Azelf
25. Dialga
26. Palkia
27. Heatran
28. Regigigas
29. Giratina
30. Cresselia
31. Phione
32. Manaphy
33. Darkrai
34. Shaymin
35. Arceus


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

Define "too many". Too many for what? For franchising? No. For "plotlines" (haha what is this "plot" you speak of)? Not really. For people who whine about "noobs with too many ubers"? Sure.

For mythology/fantasy nerds like me who enjoy having a nice, diverse "pantheon", if you will, to work with for fanwork? Hells no. Keep 'em coming, GF.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the number of legendaries is fine right now, but it seems like there are a lot more legendaries in Sinnoh than other regions. Are there?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

About twice as many as Kanto/Johto but only a few more than Hoenn.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

It's fine. Should the ancient Romans and ancient Egyptians have had the same gods? If not, then why should Sinnoh and Johto?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

But technically, they _do_ have the same gods. Sinnoh and Johto aren't that different. It's a matter of where they live (Christians in Canada and Christians in the US worship the same God, do they not?), not the people of Sinnoh not believing in Articuno or something.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jun 27, 2008)

I like how there's a lot of legendaries. It makes the Pokedex more challenging to complete, adding more replay value.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jun 27, 2008)

Nitendo is creating more and more legendaries eventually as years pass we will have alot of uber pokemon.


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

No. Legendaries should be, as Wymsy said, semi-abundant.


----------



## PichuK (Jun 28, 2008)

I think there are too many legends with D/P and I thought Hoenn was pushing it a little. Really, 7 legends is about all you need per gen, imo. Just how I see it.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

I can live with lots of Legendaries, but only if it is one or two more each new Generation from now.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 28, 2008)

Why does anyone even _care_?

I mean, in comparison to how many non-legendary Pokemon there are, the amount of legendary ones is tiny. :T


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 28, 2008)

Meh, Sinnoh was going a bit far...but meh. I'd only start worrying if there are more legands than normal pokemon in a region. XD


----------



## ZimD (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm fine with it. With how many non-legendary Pokemon there are, there need to be a lot. Sinnoh might have been pushing it a little, but I don't really care. I like most legendaries, so I'm fine with how many there are.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 2, 2008)

We need all of the legendaries. 35(legendaries)/493(total) = seven percent. (7.0993914807302231237322515212982%, to be exact.) If they added any less in DPP, then this number would be a lot smaller.


----------



## @lex (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, they kinda did go overboard this generation, but it's not like I'm complaining :P But, after all, 7% is a lot! o_o


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree. Legendaries are supposed to be rare, like, 1% or something. I admit that I love most legendaries, but 35 is pushing it a little too much. 

I guess the number of random Bidoofs do make the percentage go down, but still...


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 4, 2008)

Nope :D I love legendaries, even if there are a lot. Although they could have made them look a little bit better *coughHeatran*.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 4, 2008)

No. Legendaries are challenging to catch and find (without the help of walkthroughs) and it's fun to replay it over again to search for some awesome new Pokemon that you can boast to your friends about owning. And it's much more awesome with multiple.


----------



## Lili (Jul 4, 2008)

More Pokemon for me to worship. That makes me happy.


----------



## Blazing Chao (Jul 4, 2008)

Well there are a LOT of legendaries now, but it really doesn't matter since legendaries keep the story together in the games, and the event-only legendaries give people another reason to get out of the house...If my GPS touchscreen was working...


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 4, 2008)

Legendaries are stupid.

Of course there's too many.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

As everyone else noted, they kinda produced too many legendaries in this generation. I do hope for at least 1-2 in the next generation if there is one, but currently, there's too many. (Sounds contradictory, but live with it. =P)


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 4, 2008)

I want it to go back to the way it was in the 1st gen:  a non-uber trio and two rediculously awesome ubers.


----------

